

Are You Ready to Give Up Cable TV for Internet Video? - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2008/07/25/are-you-ready-to-give-up-cable-tv-for-internet-video/

======
tx
TV programming is junk, it's anti-Internet, it's old. What's the point of
watching whatever someone else pre-selected for you? Netflix is obsolete too:
these funky plastic disks are so last century.

If I can't download a video, I don't care for it. iTunes HD rentals are ok,
but selection is small. Amazon's offering is Windows-only... What a weird
choice of a target market... I thought only unemployed still use Windows at
home since it comes standard on $299 laptops.

------
rcoder
I grew up without cable TV, didn't have it when I left home for college, and
haven't really found a need for it since. I'm still occasionally tempted to
switch from my DSL line to cable 'net access to save money, but I just don't
think I can bring myself to write that check to Comcast every month.

For that matter, I haven't had a POTS phone line into my home any time this
decade. Now that my cellphone runs over my home WiFi, I really don't need much
more than a single twisted-pair line running out of my house for all my
entertainment and communications. (Of course, I'd gladly move to fiber instead
of copper, were it available in my area...)

------
LogicHoleFlaw
I went TV-free about 10 years ago. The initial reason was because paying for
cable or satellite was beyond my budget. But after about 2 weeks I realized
that I didn't miss it.

Netflix and video games are far better alternatives for me.

~~~
notauser
I find that unless I battle really hard time wasted is fairly constant, the
only difference is what I waste it on.

Keeping the TV out of the house helps make sure that the distractions (books,
HN) that are lying around are at least of some positive value, however small.

------
vaksel
Until we get complete TV line up streamed in real time, in sizes other than
640x480, I'll stick to cable

------
ivank
I switched to "Internet Video" in 2001.

------
timcederman
Easynews + OS XBMC.

------
t0pj
Yes.

